# Newbie



## louise8008 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi there

Been reading posts on here for a while now but only just got around to posting my intro.
My name is Louise, aged 32. DH aged 34.
We have been TTC for 2 1/2 years. DH is fine. I found out that I have endo.
Had a chocolate cyst drained last May, but when they were doing that they found a lot of endo which was causing my uterus to tilt back. 
Was put on clomid for 3 months to see if we had any luck. Had a scan after the 3 months which showed the cyst had refilled again. Glad the Clomid bit was over as it just agrivated the endo and the side effects weren't too nice either. Was put on Prostap in Oct and having surgery tommorow to remove the endo.
I am being treated under Mr Harris/Helen at Leigh.

Then after the op it will be IVF not too long after I hope (they send prob Feb)

By the way, this site is the best. I have read lots of useful posts. Has saved me phoning the nurse on numerous occasions. Thanks everyone.

Louise x


----------



## IVF Twin Mummy (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FF.

All the best for your operation tomorrow.. hope you can crack on with the IVF soon after. Lots of     being sent your way.

Love
Lou
xxx


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Louise  

Just thought I would stop by and say hi.  

Hope your op goes well tomorrow - make sure you get plenty of rest and put your feet up.  

Sending you lots of    and  for future IVF! 

Keep the thread posted so we know how you are getting on.

DeeDee x


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Good luck louise  

I am having an endo op next monday. hope we both get some positive results and have a  this year

love shrimper


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Louise, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Glad to see you have taken the plunge and decided to delurk. I am sure you will find so much more support as a full member who is able to post and give/receive direct support. 

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Endo ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Louise
Hope you op went well
I am new to ff been trying for 2 and half years had all my tests done and am not ovulating so been put on clomid on my 3rd course soon
its a hard slog gets very frustrating at times when all your friends having or had babies. 
Hope you IVF goes ok
chat soon
x


----------



## louise8008 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome.

Op went okay. Will only know proper when we go back and see Mr Harris on the 18th Feb.
Been very sore (as expected) but DH has been an absolute angel looking after me, would be lost without him.

Shrimper, good luck for your op tomorow, hope all goes well, I'm sure it will. 

Chrissy19, Hope your not as psycho as I was on clomid and hope it does the trick. I know what you mean, everyone seems to have babies or are pregnant. My cousin just found out she was pregnant. Just have to stay postive and hope it will be us next. 

Take care everyone, now time to lie back on the couch at watch East Enders.

Louise


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Glad all went well Louise. Thank you for your good luck with for tomorrow. am feeling relatively calm at the moment surprisingly. 

I was saying to someone else earlier that it is great to have had good luck wishes from ppl i have never met but sympathise. only one friend so far has said the same!! Still, I suppose it is hard for them to understand maybe.

DH is eating dinner. I am sooo hungry (no eating for the op and had bowel prep). This time tomorrow i hope to be tucking into lots of 'bad for me' food  

take care


----------



## louise8008 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Shrimper

How are you?
Hope everything went well. Just hope you are not encountering the dreaded 'wind' and troubled bowels post op!
I was in horrid pain with it, not a nice thing to discuss, but true.
Hope DH is pampering you and you have enjoyed some yummy 'bad' food  

My best friend came to see me today and guess what? Yes, she's pregnant  

Am sooo happy for her, she already has a boy (2), but she was really scared of telling me, even though she knew I wouldn't be bothered and would only be happy for her. Kinda made me feel a bit wierd like I should be more bothered, but that's me Mrs Optomistic       

Anyway, let me know how you went on.

P.S Just been enjoying my first beer since op, mmmm lovely.

Take care


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Louise8008

The op didnt go as planned. i lost a lot of blood and had to have a bowel re-section. Also now have stents in my ureters as the endo had done some damage there. the endo was everywhere and due to the location of it on my bowel, the bit that was remoevd was very close to the bladder function bit and now i cant pee!!We are hoping that bit isnt permanent.

other wise all the endo went away. we have a follow up appointment on the 27th and i have to see the bowel surgeon and the urologist in a few weeks. 

feeling pretty sorry for myself and to top it all off, one of the few people who knows about the infertility issues phoned the day after i was out of hospital to say she was pregnant!! And then called our other friend who has just had a hysterectomy as the age of 32 due to cervical cancer and told her!!

we both agreed the timing was a bit off..... 

are you much better now?  

PS the farting bit was a nightmare!!


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi louise

Glad your op went well hun.

I had an op for cyst, endo and one tube removed last week.

The wind after is terrible isn't it   

Hope you go ok with starting treatment soon. 
Did you have your op keyhole?

We have been told we have to wait 3 months till we can start tx, seems like ages away

Hiya shrimper, didn't wanna post without saying hi incase you thought i was rude  

Take care

nicola x


----------



## louise8008 (Jun 20, 2008)

Shrimper

Hope you are feeing a little better    
Sorry to hear that op didn't go as planned  
You will have to let me know how you get on when you go back to see the specialists. I will have fingers and toes crossed for you.

Nicola, how are you? Are you feeling better?
I didn't have keyhole, got a nice 5" scar instead, 9/10 on the stitchwork though.

I am feeling loads better, still sore though.
Was supposed to go and see the consultant in 2 weeks time but my appointment was moved forward to today. Got back a while ago. Op went well, loads of endo but removed what he could. Have to go back in 2 weeks for some more prostap and to discuss the IVF.
Got told that we will be starting the IVF drugs a couple of weeks after that (prob mid March). So good news as things are finally moving along.
Now I am a mixure of excitement and nervousness, can't wait though. 

Thought it would seem like ages until we would be starting the IVF but it has gone quite quick. 

Good luck with everything both of you and keep me informed of where you are up to.

Take care and get well soon, will be thinking of you 

Louise xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Louise

Glad the appointment went ok.
I had a scar like that on my 1st op and even though it looked awful its healed fine now and you can barely see it.

Good luck with going for the IVF. Thats quite quick starting inmarch. We have to wait till endo of april so just shows everyone works different. 

Am not feeling too bad today. Had a bad day yesterday but i suppose you will have good and bad days

Take care hun and keep us informed off how you get on too.  

nicola x


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Louise

not much more to report, slowly getting better and hoping each day is less umcomfortable than the one before!! night times are the worst as i get a little pain lyingf down, then cant sleep and get all bothered, crap eh? A

Still cant pee   seeing urologist on friday the 13th and bowel surgeon the week after. not seeing endo man until April. got a letter from the cons the other day though saying that my right tube looks fine and the left isnt blocked (although a little scarred)!! good news until we remembered that Dh has slow swimmers and will still need tx anyway!!

Hope all is well with you.

Hi Nic xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi louise and shrimper

Hope you are both doing ok

Not much to report this end. Got an appoitment at the hospital tomorrow and having my 4th zoladex injection.
Don't know wat the appointment is for, i rang to ask on monday and the nurse said it would be a follow up to the op and was it 6 wks since my op. When i said it was onlt 2 wk she said she didn't know wat the appoitment is for but to come anyway.

Trying not to worry but i always worry    

Take care

nicola x x


----------



## louise8008 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Shrimper and Nicola

Hope both your appointments go well this week.  

Nicola, I wouldn't worry about what the appointment is for, they must get confused sometimes at the hospital, plus I had my appointment brought forward so maybe it is just a follow up to the op, good luck and let us know how you get on.    

Shrimper, good news about your tubes. I know it is hard to stay positive at times but every bit of good news helps and is a step in the right direction. Hope you can get a good night's sleep soon, feel sorry for you  
Let me know what they say on Friday, wishing its good news for you.    Hope Friday the 13th is lucky for you, I know the number 13 brings me good luck so hopefully it will for you. 

Back to the real world of work for me next week. Have only been there for a week since the 9th December. We went on holiday before christmas, then I had all christmas off, went back for a week and then off with op! My sick record must be appauling


Take care and sending you big hugs to cheer you up      

Louise xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi louise

Hope work goes ok for you next week.

I will let you know how i get on

nicola


----------



## louise8008 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Nicola and Shrimper

Hope you are on the mend and feeling positive     
How did your appointments go?

I went to hospital today for the IVF chat. Was really good.
We signed all the forms, found out we are going to CARE in Manchester which is the private hospital and I go for my scan on 18th Mrach and if all is well start the IVF meds. 
If all goes to plan   EC will be around the end of March.

Feel like we are actually getting somewhere now 

Take care and sending you lots of     

Louise x


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Louise

thats good news!! wow, the end of march, how exciting!! How are you feeling?

am slowly getting over my op and building up my strength again. a slow process but etting there.

keep us updated!!

xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya

Louise- hope the scan goes ok hun. Will be here before you know it. Can you start tx after the scan?
The appoitment was to tell me the endo was worse than they thought. My tube they removed was full of endo. Had to have extended zoladex injections, have now however been told that the zoladex isn't working so have got a review appoitment at the hospitl on the 11th of march. Think they will be changing the injection to prostap.

Shrimper- hiya hun, hope your doing ok. 

take care

nicola x x


----------

